# No links the next time you're banned



## ukmuscleshop (May 13, 2015)

hi guys looking to offer free samples to top members only to estblish myself as a legit seller pls inbox me for detatils


----------



## wabbitt (May 13, 2015)

You are like a hemorrhoid-a pain in the ass that just won't quit.  Maybe they should change your board name.

Negged again.  Enjoy the red.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (May 13, 2015)

Stfu and go away, nobody cares about your garbage


----------



## Paolos (May 13, 2015)

Your like a dog peter fly.....Enjoy some more red


----------



## LeanHerm (May 13, 2015)

I'll tell you this one more time no links or you're getting banned.


----------



## Iron1 (May 13, 2015)

You guys take credit cards?


----------



## Redrum1327 (May 13, 2015)

this guy is like herpes he just wont go away


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 13, 2015)

Top members only? We don't appreciate that kind of class warfare


----------



## Yaya (May 13, 2015)

Hey guys... cool it.. 

Give him a chance. . He's offering free shit


----------



## mickems (May 13, 2015)

Yaya said:


> Hey guys... cool it..
> 
> Give him a chance. . He's offering free shit



emphasize the word "sh#t"


----------



## Seeker (May 13, 2015)

Do you have German creatine? I'll take a jug


----------



## Tren4Life (May 13, 2015)

Seeker said:


> Do you have German creatine? I'll take a jug





Wait did you say Jug.


----------



## Seeker (May 13, 2015)

Jugs? Tits?


----------



## stonetag (May 13, 2015)

Seeker said:


> Jugs? Tits?


Boobs are cool, AKA--

1. Abbott and Costello
 2. airbags
 3. B1 and B2
 4. babaloos
 5. baby feeders
 6. badoinkies
 7. balloons
 8. baloobas
 9. baps
 10. bazookas
 11. bazoomas
 12. bazoombas
 13. bee-stings
 14. Ben and Jerry
 15. Bert and Ernie
 16. Berthas
 17. bijongas
 18. billibongs
 19. blinkers
 20. Bob and Ray
 21. bombs
 22. Bonnie and Clyde
 23. boobs
 24. boobies
 25. boobsters
 26. boops
 27. bosoms
 28. bottles
 29. boulders
 30. Brad Pitts
 31. bristols
 32. bumpers
 33. cans
 34. cantaloupes
 35. cha-chas
 36. chesticles
 37. chumbawumbas
 38. coconuts
 39. cupcakes
 40. dairy pillows
 41. Danny DeVitos
 42. David and Goliath
 43. devil's dumplings
 44. dinglebobbers
 45. dugs
 46. dumplings
 47. Durantes
 48. Eartha Kitts
 49. Eisenhowers
 50. flapdoodles
 51. Fred and Ethel
 52. funbags
 53. gazongas
 54. George and Gracie
 55. gobstoppers
 56. God’s milk bottles
 57. Godzillas
 58. Goodyears
 59. goombas
 60. grillwork
 61. headlamps
 62. headlights
 63. high beams
 64. Holmes and Watson
 65. honkers
 66. hood ornaments
 67. hooters
 68. hubcaps
 69. hummers
 70. Isaac Newtons
 71. jahoobies
 72. John and Paul
 73. jugs
 74. kagemushas
 75. kawangas
 76. knockers
 77. Lewinskis
 78. Lilo and Stitch
 79. magambos
 80. Mahatmas
 81. mammaries
 82. mau maus
 83. melons
 84. Mickey and Minnie
 85. Mike and Ike
 86. milk bombs
 87. milk jugs
 88. milk wagons
 89. milkmakers
 90. milkshakes
 91. Mobutus
 92. mounds
 93. muffins
 94. Mulligans
 95. Murphys
 96. nay-nays
 97. neeners
 98. ninnies
 99. norks
 100. num-nums
 101. pair
 102. palookas
 103. Pia Zadoras
 104. pillows
 105. puppies
 106. pushmatahas
 107. rack
 108. rib bumpers
 109. rivets
 110. rotors
 111. shabba-dos
 112. shlobes
 113. shmozobs
 114. snow tires
 115. soombas
 116. speed bumps
 117. splazoingas
 118. squachies
 119. tatas
 120. teetees
 121. Thelma and Louise
 122. tishomingos
 123. tits
 124. titties
 125. torpedoes
 126. Tweedledee and Tweedledum
 127. tweeters
 128. twekkers
 129. Volvos
 130. wahwahs
 131. whimwhams
 132. Wilsons
 133. windshield wipers
 134. Winnebagos
 135. wopbopaloobops
 136. yahoos
 137. yazoos
 138. ying-yangs


----------



## Pinkbear (May 14, 2015)

I will take samples for free.
Costco does it 

I'm a top member. (Not sure what top means) but I'm there


----------



## NbleSavage (May 14, 2015)

Please leave. kthxbye.

Door > Your ass on the way out


----------



## cybrsage (Jun 16, 2015)

Damn it, you banned him before I could get free stuff.  Now I have no choice but to reply to the Nigerian Prince who needs to launder money into the US and wants me to help...


----------



## Franklin Yeti (Jul 7, 2015)

Oh man, I am way late to the free gear train. Dammit.


----------

